# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Test Enanthate By BD

## powerbodybuilder

This pic is for ynot_5_0

----------


## powerbodybuilder

They look good to me. Looks like new tops.

----------


## ajfina

i have the same ones bro ,they are good
mines are blue

----------


## Seajackal

Yuuumy!  :Smilie:

----------


## Bratty4him

Thanks a lot BIG P for posting my pics...Can't wait to see the gains I get from these jumpstarted with some BD 10mg Dbols

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Good luck with your cycle and training.

----------


## Bratty4him

Well just took my 6th shot (500mg a week) of BD Test E and have been on British Dragon Dbol @40mg for three weeks now. No notieable gains at all from Dbol. I have no idea what is going on. Hopefully I start seeing something soon from the Test.

----------


## ajfina

so u been on dbols for 3 weeks now? at 40mgs from BD(they work awesome) if u have the rel deal)and u have no seen any change on u? by the first week u should felt them bro
i like those dbols

----------


## msu16366

> Well just took my 6th shot (500mg a week) of BD Test E and have been on British Dragon Dbol @40mg for three weeks now. No notieable gains at all from Dbol. I have no idea what is going on. Hopefully I start seeing something soon from the Test.



I also started my last cycle using the british dragon 10mg d bols and I thought they sucked. Maybe I got ripped off but they looked identical to the one's on the british dragon website. I wonder if you got your postcards from the same guy. A???

----------


## Bratty4him

> I also started my last cycle using the british dragon 10mg d bols and I thought they sucked. Maybe I got ripped off but they looked identical to the one's on the british dragon website. I wonder if you got your postcards from the same guy. A???


PM me and we can see if they came from the same place

----------


## Bratty4him

I have a question about my BD Test E. The BD website shows the vials saying Testabol Enanthate with the registered R following. My vials say Testabol Enanthate 250. Does this matter? Am I being paranoid because it's been 4 weeks and I haven't seen any results?? Has anyone used the exact ones I have in the pic above?? I just want to see some gains...since I never saw anything from the BD Dbols I took.
I'm taking 500mg of Test split into two doses
And I was taking 50mg of Dbol Ed

Anyone have any insight that can put my mind at ease?

----------


## ajfina

usually takes about 3 to 4 weeks for enanth to start feeling something(hate that) , U should feel something by now

----------

